
Generate PDF Reports Online - dos4gwe
https://github.com/murat-cileli/php-reports
======
dos4gwe
PHP-Reports is a cloud based, interactive report engine which helps in
generating well formatted PDF reports from Word / DOCX templates in PHP,
ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, WPF, Silverlight, WinRT, HTML5, Windows Forms, Java,
Python, Objective-C, Swift, Delphi and other languages as well.

~~~
brudgers
Curious if it has been deployed in heavy production.

